# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The most amazing thing you've seen or experienced ever

## flatstack

So what's the coolest or most mind blowing thing you have ever seen or done in a lucid dream?

I have not had a lot of lucid dreams yet, but the coolest thing I have seen was when I came across a huge city inhabited by clay men (and some normal people).  I can't really do it justice by explaining it, but weird and cool things happened around every corner. There was some person with me that I knew in the dream. He explained to me something profound about the city's existance, but I can't remember the exact quote anymore. Despite my bad summary, it was pretty cool.

----------


## Booney

During my first and only succesfull WILD I created matter out of nothing (a tiny cube) while being surrounded by darkness. Then I made the cube grow to a size that I almost couldn't lift it anymore.
I send it up into the sky and made it explode, creating the most beautifull northern lights in the sky I ever saw.

To just create that out of nothing, from floating in black nothingness to watch the northern lights in a mountain landscape.

----------


## JShadow

I'm working on my dream coolness level, but the coolest thing I've done in a LD is open a door to outer space and fly to the very edge of the universe, there were a lot of Saturn shaped planets on the way and I didn't see galaxies or anything, just planets. I didn't think the universe had an end, but I guess my subconscious could only project images for so long.

I'm reading the tasks of the month and some old idea I had a few years ago for my dreams. These should be an excellent way to upgrade my cool level

----------


## Amodia

I had a LD that began in my house. I went outside, it was a warm summer day and I decided I wanted to see how far up I could fly. 
I started flying upwards starting from my backyard. I was above the treetops looking down on my house and soon I began seeing the entire neighborhood. Everything looked just like they do when I'm awake. I continued flying upwards and I was starting to see the city I'm from, higher and higher I went and soon I saw all of Scandinavia. Then I noticed something black in my view, this was shortly before the LD ended. 

The last thing I saw was a big part of Europe, the curving of Earth and the blackness I saw must have been space.

----------


## NinjaLukeI

After returning from my old house where I tried to retrieve a package that the people who moved in had stolen (happened IWL as well), I saw some people I knew. I instantly became lucid and caused a rift to appear behind them. Black and Orange tendrils came out, grabbed them and pulled them through. The rift closed and I woke up.

----------


## Klikko

While in a lucid dream I met this lady with a face I cannot for my life remember, (maybe I never actually saw it), but I was unable to control or affect her like the others creatures. She simply embraced me, and I felt a surge of warmth, protection and happiness. Like she was my soulmate, a benevolent deity or otherwise. The dream collapsed shortly after that. I can't recall ever meeting her again, sadly :/ She remains a mystery.

----------


## Ashikael

The most amazing thing I've ever experienced was probably the time I 'teleported' myself to the moment of the big bang and watched in super fast motion as it exploded out around me, stars forming, converging into galaxies, dust and rocks spiralling into planets, nebulas flying past me... and then I kept going into the future and all the stars slowly flickered out until there was nothing but me, floating there all alone at the end of the universe, gaping and thinking "What the hell did I just experience?!"

----------


## Box77

Every now and then you achieve to do things in a lucid that let you feel your previous experiences like they were a child's play. Anyway, the most interesting thing I got to do so far is to travel inside the neural connections of a brain starting from the eyes. I think there are some others, but it's the one I remember by now.

----------


## Zaephr

Demolishing the city streets in a giant mechsuit. nuff said

----------


## Kageonite

After becoming lucid I found myself standing outside my house at night. The sky was black with a few stars dotting the sky. I wanted it to be day time so I used a technique I had read about to change the time. I wiped my hand across the sky in front of my vision with the hope of the night sky changing to daytime. Instead, when i moved my hand a great abundance of stars and nebulae appeared across the black sky. It was, and still is, the most beautiful sight I have ever seen in a lucid. I didn't get to enjoy it for long though because a star seemed to explode, causing me to be knocked back by the force and woken up.

----------


## Intet

Transforming into a winged creature similar to a sphinx and flying around. This is something I have been able to do multiple times, including the first lucid I had after I started teaching myself to lucid dream, since I had been incubating the intention to make that specific transformation. The first time I did this, which was the most successful time I used this dream power, I was in a supermarket. I transformed immediately after becoming lucid, then flew into the air and landed on a checkout line conveyor belt (much to the surprise of the cashier and customers). I went back to my normal form and went into an elevator, and then my dream ended.

----------


## Sensei

All my fights!
All my friends!
All my landscapes!
All my food!
All of Zödra!

Here is one of my favorite experiences! The first time I saw an "ageless" in my dream. 




> I wake up. I realize that it is completely black. haha. More dreams time! I see a white light. I look at the foot of where I am laying in the void. There is a girl there shining light. She seems to be ageless. I can't tell her age and it seems as though she could be 20 or as old as 50. The amount of grace in every movement is indescribable. She just smiled at me, not sexually, but like you smile at someone that you love very much and care about. She touched my hand I am suddenly walking in the middle of downtown. She is no where to be seen and I am walking into a building. The dream goes on a bit, but it is hard to compare to the warmth of  her touch and the smile that she gave me. It was so intense and beautiful, it was beyond compare.



I have had many dreams like this, but this one was the first time I saw an ageless, so it is hard to forget.

----------


## Saizaphod

I was hanging around lucidly with some guys on the back of a pick-up truck going down the road. I then suddenly had an idea and told the dream : " Show me something incredible." Suddenly from above a mist *shooted* down to the road and engulfed everything and we drove into it. Deers made of pure light came running past and then we saw the mist clearing up. We were now driving in a beatiful forested valley on a sunny summer day.

I got shot to space by my command as far as I can remember and I was gliding towards a triangle planet made purely out of metal. There was fire or some other red glow coming from it's core and it was visible from the cracks on it's surface.

----------


## BlueBlurChrome

Coolest thing I ever did in a LD is, I created a Power Ranger SPD Morpher in my hand out of no where, Beacuse my life was in danger of course. I said out loud "SPD, Emergancy!" and morphed. It's an odd dream to have that but hey If your life was in danger you had to think fast, It's a life or death situation.

Another was creating a rifle in my hand in another situation out of thin air.


It went like this but without the extended stuff added to it during morphing, Sense it was instant for me.
SPD (Aka Space Patrol Delta)

----------


## 9sk

I get tired of describing my super favorites so I'll pick a mild one: I challenged my dream guide to a piano battle. I played a melody representing blue ice and crystals, while he played a fiery passionate piece with red burning, both pieces complementing each other. And the twist? The most powerful character named Fhanz helped open a portal between us to let us listen to our music! Indeed, as the dream soundtrack comes to a close, I use the piano to play the finishing touch (when I go back to think about it, man that's cool). And that lucid dream's sitting near the bottom of my top 10...

----------


## LodeRunner13

I got to jump on a trampoline and fly above the clouds. Either that or moving the sun out behind the moon during a solar eclipse to light up the sky.

----------


## Snocrash

My most memorable experience was when I focused my intent on visiting the Akashic records one night. I wasn't really expecting anything to happen, as intending to visit specific places rarely ever works for me... and plus I didn't quite believe it existed.

Anyway, that night I found myself lucid and sitting in front of a massive bookshelf that extended endlessly into the sky. I thought, well, this must be it, and I started to look around at all the books. There was all kinds of crazy stuff, like books on UFOs, Bigfoot, how the pyramids were built, just everything I had always wondered about... and then a thought occurred to me.

If this library has the answers to all the mysteries of the world, then whoever and however this place was built must be an even greater mystery, and so I requested to see a book on how the library was built. I was instantly transported to a beach and a woman, who I couldn't quite make out, and who was enveloped in this misty, golden glow, approached me. She reached into her purse (or some kind of bag) and handed me a book, and as soon as she did that, I woke up.

I never got to read the book, but I assume it was the one I requested. I have also tried to go back countless times, but have never succeeded.

----------

